# biggest ship built on the wear...



## Rurkah-Blurk (Nov 30, 2007)

now ive always believed this too be the crusader and her sister the chieftain, but there is quite a debate going on at the minute on a sunderland football club messageboard where many posters are saying that it was another ship, named "borgsten" and the doubts are creeping in. well they aint lol, but id like to be proven right? many thanks for any help given


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Borgsten 91356 Dwt 265M long
Chieftain 161798 Dwt 291M long
Crusader 161805 Dwt 291.9M long


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Nordic Chieftain built 1974 by Sunderland SB Ltd: 86,098 grt; 161,798 dwt; loa: 291.8m; b: 42.8m
Naess Crusader built 1973 by Doxford & Sunderland 86,098 grt: 161,805 dwt; loa 291.9m; b:42.8m
Borgsten: built 1964 by J L Thompson; 49,311 grt; 91,356 dwt; loa: 265m; b: 37.2,


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bobs,

I think you have made a typo there.

*Naess Crusader* was completed in July 1973. 
I sailed on her as *Nordic Crusader*. (Thumb)


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

That bloody booze always goes straight to my fingers! You're right and I have corrected it.
Bob Scott


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Good man! (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings RB and welcome to SN.As you see ask a question and up pops the answer. Bon Voyage.


----------



## 760J9 (Jul 22, 2007)

Bobs is right to give the shipbuilders their correct names for Borgsten, Naess Crusader and Nordic Chieftain at the time they were built, but they were all built in the same yard, on the same berth, the former J.L.Thompsons yard which lost its indentity again when it became Bristish Shipbuilders, North Sands Division, then became part of NESL. Two more ships over 100,000 dwt tons were aslo built there, Aurora and Orenda Bridge. The avatar I use is the North Sands being launched from that berth at North Sands
tom


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi! Rurkah Blurk from me in Fulwell. Go to Gallery & type in Nordic Chieftain & you will see 2 shots of her at JL's North Sands(Thumb)


----------



## quietman (Nov 7, 2006)

I seem to recall the builders model of the Borgsten is or was resident in the bar of Gill Bridge police station ,Sunderland.


----------

